# Spencer



## ReelEazy

Good day yesterday, 12.5 inch crappie, 2 dozen small ones caught on minnow, ,#8 hook a very small jig head. Starting to heat up!:F


----------



## oarfish

How is the water clarity? Is it pretty muddy?


----------



## ReelEazy

Muddy, about 2 foot visability


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

ReelEazy said:


> Muddy, about 2 foot visability


Give it a couple days w/ no rain and it will clear up in the coves.


----------



## buckzye11

Good job on the Crapppie. Ive never fished Spencer... do the Crappie there avrege a decent size? Ive also heard of good sized perch from there. I hadn't caught a fish since January, till yesterday, and broke the skunk with 3 perch and a Crappie. It will be in the 60's all week this week, so some kind of bite will be turning on. Most of the water ive been on lately has been around 44-48 degrees.


----------



## catfishnut

Is this the Spencer lake in Medina county?


----------



## ReelEazy

Yes it isi n Medina, The crappie are getting bigger however many small ones mixed in. Whats funny is that I did not get one gill


----------



## catfishnut

ReelEazy said:


> Yes it isi n Medina, The crappie are getting bigger however many small ones mixed in. Whats funny is that I did not get one gill


Do they have decent sizes gills there too? My brother's place is only 10min from Spencer, I do most of my fishing in one of his lakes. I've hunted pheasants and rabbits at Spencer but never fished there. How's the catfishing there? Any pike?


----------



## mepps_fisher

There's no perch or pike in Spencer. A 12.5 is a giant out there. Average crappie is 7-8 inches. Gills are below average on size, because the meat hunters just want to fill the buckets.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SteelyDeacon

ODNR ranks Spencer as #1 in all Ohio lakes for sunfish over 7". And #8 for numbers of sunfish. Are they just cracked?


----------



## ReelEazy

Hard to believe


----------



## catfishnut

SteelyDeacon said:


> ODNR ranks Spencer as #1 in all Ohio lakes for sunfish over 7". And #8 for numbers of sunfish. Are they just cracked?


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! It's a secret!!!!LOL


----------



## ReelEazy

LOL ...............er...
Laughing to myself


----------



## Canoerower

many years ago they was trout in there. crappie are plentiful catfish hard to catch.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mepps_fisher

O boy... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Canoerower

mepps_fisher said:


> O boy...
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


don't like spencer?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Pole Squeezer

Spencer is full of stunted crappie and gills, It's not like it used to be 10-15 years ago.
Catfishing is actually good at night, best bite is between 2am, and 6am. I've seen some 10-12 pound channels come out of the lake over the last 2 years.


----------



## Wannabitawerm

Gills are big at the right time. Crappie are stunted. Better cats at findley. And this meat hunter fills his bucket every spring with 8 and 9" gills for the last 7 years. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------

